# Optical Limits reviews of RF 85mm, 50mm and 24-105mm STM lenses.



## Chaitanya (Jul 5, 2021)

Here are links to Optical Limits of RF lenses:





__





Canon RF 85mm f/2 STM IS macro - Review / Test Report


Canon RF 85mm f/2 STM IS macro - Review / Test Report




www.opticallimits.com









__





Canon RF 50mm f/1.8 STM - Review / Test Report


OpticalLimits - Lens reviews and beyond!




www.opticallimits.com









__





Canon RF 24-105mm f/4-7.1 STM IS - Review / Test Report


Canon RF 24-105mm f/4-7.1 STM IS - Review / Test Report




www.opticallimits.com


----------



## AlanF (Jul 5, 2021)

There is already a thread on the RF 24-105mm f/4-7.1




__





Optical Limits reviews RF 24-105 f/4-7.1 STM


https://www.opticallimits.com/canon_eos_ff/1113-canonrf24105f471 Klaus Schroiff doesn't mince his words over this one on one of my favourite review sites. “If you purchased an R5 with this lens, you are nuts. In real life, this lens is used on entry to mid-level cameras with a resolution...




www.canonrumors.com


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 7, 2021)

AlanF said:


> There is already a thread on the RF 24-105mm f/4-7.1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt see it posted in review section so posted it again, but yes it's quite odd review for 24-105mm STM especially seeing it in lab setting.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 7, 2021)

Chaitanya said:


> I didnt see it posted in review section so posted it again, but yes it's quite odd review for 24-105mm STM especially seeing it in lab setting.


When you attempt to post a new thread, a section comes up under it which reads "Similar threads", and this continues to be displayed under the thread, as seen below.


----------

